# High Quality Fake Plants



## dalto (Aug 20, 2006)

Does anyone have a good source for some high quality fake plants for a South American cichlid tank? They plants would probably be attached to driftwood.


----------



## workharddieproud (Nov 7, 2013)

I have purchased plants from here, http://www.ez-decorating.com/store52/agora.cgi , love them.


----------



## freelanderuk (Jun 26, 2014)

I don't know if you can get sydeco redwood aquarium plants were you are but they get fantastic reviews in the UK , practical fishkeeper did an article and scaped a tank with them and it looks amazing , i have just ordered some for my tank


----------



## mambee (Apr 13, 2003)

Why do fake when you have some easy plants that do well attached to driftwood and don't require high levels of light? There are different species of anubias and Java fern that fit the bill.


----------



## dalto (Aug 20, 2006)

workharddieproud said:


> I have purchased plants from here, http://www.ez-decorating.com/store52/agora.cgi , love them.





freelanderuk said:


> I don't know if you can get sydeco redwood aquarium plants were you are but they get fantastic reviews in the UK , practical fishkeeper did an article and scaped a tank with them and it looks amazing , i have just ordered some for my tank


Thank you both for the pointers. I will check them both out.



mambee said:


> Why do fake when you have some easy plants that do well attached to driftwood and don't require high levels of light? There are different species of anubias and Java fern that fit the bill.


Because my cichlids will destroy them and removing a snail infestation from a 200g tank seems like not a lot of fun.


----------



## freelanderuk (Jun 26, 2014)

i have just put some of the redwood sydeco plants in my tank and the quality is very good not like the plastic plants i used to have in my gold fish bowl many a year ago


----------



## dalto (Aug 20, 2006)

freelanderuk said:


> i have just put some of the redwood sydeco plants in my tank and the quality is very good not like the plastic plants i used to have in my gold fish bowl many a year ago


Are they high quality plastic or silk?


----------



## freelanderuk (Jun 26, 2014)

they are plastic

link to pfk http://www.practicalfishkeeping.co.uk/c ... p?sid=4189


----------



## Als49 (Jul 11, 2014)

Live plants (anubias and bucephalandra) grow well in my South American cichlids tank. The live plants also grow in my African cichlid tank. They also grow in my gold fish tank as well.

Live plants are also biological filter. They absorb nitrate 

Snails are not directly related to live plants. Even non planted tanks can have snails.


----------



## CjCichlid (Sep 14, 2005)

I would suggest checking out your local craft store (Micheal's or Hobby Lobby). Although they are not aquarium specific, they are often times quite realistic looking and usually a lot cheaper.


----------

